# A few days ago in Kenpo Land...



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 2, 2006)

...a Kenpo Brother commented on how he saw my "light kenpo workout" on youtube. He said "I remember you being a lot thinner and with more hair a few years ago." So I looked at some old stuff and had a few laughs at my own expense. Here are some old clips before "the bulking and the balding" as my brother put it (at the time I was around 138lbs, I'm currently around 180lbs). Brother this is for you!....Jerk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL-ku77w2QI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU373jEGg3U


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got to love the way modern technology makes it easier to see how much you've changed over the years.  You got some nice clips there.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

I agree, the clips are very well done, especially the one about Crossing Talon.  I liked how it was broken down and clearly shown from different views.  Having clips done that way would evidently provide for a good reference in reviewing them.

- Ceicei


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 6, 2006)

I really don't mean this in a bad way, but your instructor looks like the guy who played Jerry Seinfeld's dad in the "Seinfeld" tv show.

AoG


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I really don't mean this in a bad way, but your instructor looks like the guy who played Jerry Seinfeld's dad in the "Seinfeld" tv show.
> 
> AoG


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm no expert, but IMHO Mr. Hawkins does a very good job of explaining what he's doing.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I'm no expert, but IMHO Mr. Hawkins does a very good job of explaining what he's doing.


 
Sorry but I'm the one getting beat on.  Not the one explaining anything.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 6, 2006)

Eh, let's call it solid.


----------



## amylong (Oct 15, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Got to love the way modern technology makes it easier to see how much you've changed over the years.  You got some nice clips there.




It's kinda weird how the old technology has a way of making people look thinner and younger.  I think it has something to do with the lenses back then or something.  

--Amy


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

Terrific clips---really good explanation of the techniques in the first one (my heart went out to you, though---_no_ one needs to be armlocked, taken down and then hit with elbow and knee strikes that many times in a minute and a half...)


----------



## donald (Oct 16, 2006)

Regarding Mr.Wheeler's demos on the clip, WOW... Does he hold dan ranking in judo/jujutsu? Also regarding Amy's comments about the camera technology. All I can say is, I think you may have something there,L.O.L..


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 16, 2006)

donald said:


> *Regarding Mr.Wheeler's demos on the clip, WOW... Does he hold dan ranking in judo/jujutsu?* Also regarding Amy's comments about the camera technology. All I can say is, I think you may have something there,L.O.L..


 
To my knowledge, yes in Judo.


----------

